# URGENT! WASP STING



## Anna (Apr 16, 2004)

Hi,

My Little Buddy was out on the porch today and got stung  by a wasp on his paw. I felt just awful b/c I hadn't seen it while holding him on his leash. He just scooted so fast for what I thought was a leaf. Then he hollered and was like a baby. It broke my heart. That wasp got smashed by my mom's shoe, good riddense (sp?). What do you do for a wasp sting? He acts okay now, I mean he is playing and even walking on it, which surprised me. It is swollen though and I'm sure it still hurts some.



Thank you ~~ Anna


----------



## Pangos_Mum (Mar 16, 2004)

Hey Anna!!!

A visit to the vet and a dose of hydrocortisone is the best thing for your pup. Did you check his paw to make sure the stinger had been removed?


----------



## Anna (Apr 16, 2004)

Pangos_Mum,

Yeah, I checked his paw and there is no sign of a puncture that I could see or the stinger. I saw the wasp after he got a hold of it b/c of the hollering and it flew off. It was the black kind. Can wasps just bite? His paw is a bit swollen, so that indicates something. Though there are no marks I can see, which is quite odd.


Thank you...


----------



## Pangos_Mum (Mar 16, 2004)

Very odd that there was no marking or stinger, but since his paw is swollen I would take a trip to the vets. I'm sure he would like to look at it and make sure it isn't a allergic reaction. I hope that he feels better soon.


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Wasps dont leave a stinger only bees do.Last year we had to get rid of a huge wasps nest under the eves, they kept coming in the house but didnt know hown and i was the only one who got stung,i take anti histamin daily for allergies and this helped a lot though i must say it hurt like hell, so i can imagine how your poor pup felt.I think a couple of home helps are holding it in vinigar and the other is baking soda but im not sure which is bees and which is wasps, though i did soak my finger in vinigar which releived it a bit.I dont think we have the same type of wasps in uk as you do in usa.


----------



## PonchosSissy (Mar 13, 2004)

My little "Wally Dolly" was stung by a wasp last year, and he was sick for a little while (I think he was more paranoid that we'd hurt him), but he was okay in a short amount of time. I don't think we did anything special to him, except let him sleep for a while.


----------



## Anna (Apr 16, 2004)

Phew! I hadn't been on in awhile, sorry about that. I just love everyone's chi pics, they are so adorable.

Yes, wasps sting hurt really bad. I've been stung numerous times when I was younger, so I'm a bit terrified of them myself. Little Buddy is doing great now. The stinger must not have got him all the way b/c he was walking and playing again the same day and even wanted back outside. He's a brave little boy, I know that.


Take care ~~ Anna


----------

